# Scrap value of my old motorcycle



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Hi Guys

Have got an old N reg Suzuki Bandit that some fooker set fire to a few years ago, the bike runs and just needs new tyres and a respray as it looks a bit shabby now.

A mate has offered me 300 quid to take it off my hands and I don't know if I should take his hand off for it or if I should stick it on ebay for scrap.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

:thumbup1:


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

you wont get 300 for it scrap

look up and see what ist worth on the other hand have you got the time

to do it up .sounds like take the money and run good luck


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Look at what prices peeps are getting for the pieces, then do the math in terms of cost of taking apart n sticking on n hassle

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=suzuki+bandit+parts+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=suziki+bandit+parts&_rdc=1


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

you might get more selling it for parts but id take the 300 and run plus no hassle


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Cheers guys, been looking on ebay and the engines probably worth 150 quid, could maybe get 450 if I break it down for parts but a lot of hassle having to post it all individually.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

ebay it -stick it on at 600 buy it now and accept best offers-you'll need to add 10% to the minimum you'll take to cover fees but i'd not be surprised if you got closer to 500-i sell plenty bike parts on the bay and its amazing how many folk will buy complete $hit bikes for decent money


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

husky said:


> ebay it -stick it on at 600 buy it now and accept best offers-you'll need to add 10% to the minimum you'll take to cover fees but i'd not be surprised if you got closer to 500-i sell plenty bike parts on the bay and its amazing how many folk will buy complete $hit bikes for decent money


It's a proper heap mind mate, someone set fire to it two years ago and it's been out in the garden under a crap cover for the past 2 years so the bolts are all a bit rusted. Have changed all the electrics to get her running but it looks like a proper rat bike.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

sack it off for the 300 mate . its a garden ornament at the moment by the sounds of it lol


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

milner575 said:


> sack it off for the 300 mate . its a garden ornament at the moment by the sounds of it lol


LOL, that's exactly what it is mate, I got bored doing it up so I bought myself a 750 Gixxer instead


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Me i would set fire to it again and have a BBQ and let the tax payer clean it up! they do not give a **** around here


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

your main plus on the selling point is its running, bit of sand paper on the rusted bolts and a scoot with wd40 will make it look 100 times better.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If it's running u could get more if not flog to mate!!! (I am no expert btw)


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

I wouldnt pay £300 for a lump of roast, cant beleive you got offered that tbh lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Snap his hand off!


----------

